# rate machine gun kelly



## Sean O'Aspie (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Kenma (Feb 4, 2019)

Facially he's 5/10
But his style/clothes brings him up to a 5.5/10

He'd be at most a 4/10 without the hair transplant


----------



## manlet cUnt (Feb 4, 2019)

looks like the same worthless fucking cunt that bullied incels like me in HS/10


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Feb 4, 2019)

manlet cUnt said:


> looks like the same worthless fucking cunt that bullied incels like me in HS/10



MGK does look like a bully ngl. He has one of those rare faces you dislike instantly because you know he's an asshole.


----------



## Autist (Feb 4, 2019)

He looks like one of my buddies LMAO


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 4, 2019)

He looks like a bitch,bitch


----------



## fobos (Feb 4, 2019)

Average


----------



## Hunter (Feb 4, 2019)

a solid 7 chadlite. everyone calling him average is heavily coping


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 4, 2019)

manlet cUnt said:


> looks like the same worthless fucking cunt that bullied incels like me in HS/10


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 4, 2019)

Gets shit on by Eminem/10
Also, he looks like @StudyHacks

Especially in that picture 5th picture (the first couple of pictures don't show.)


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 5, 2019)

Hunter said:


> a solid 7 chadlite. everyone calling him average is heavily coping


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Feb 5, 2019)

6


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 5, 2019)

Mogs me


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 5, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Mogs me


Is there anyone who doesn't mog you


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 5, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Is there anyone who doesn't mog you


I mean he got better bone structure and eye area then me


----------



## NormieKilla (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm quite surprised that none of you noticed the asymmetry in regards to his ears. Seems that this region is often not viewed or not considered yet ears that are too big or thst stick put can also have an impact on the overall aesthetic.

6,5/10 but 8/10 because of status.


----------



## VST (Feb 6, 2019)

6.5 PSL, solid bone structure, good height.


----------

